# Ultrasound groin for vascular



## Deivakumarc (Sep 23, 2009)

Indication: Recent Cath with Right Groin Access

Right Groin ultrasound: There is normal flow in the right common femoral and SFA. No hematoma is noted. There is no pesudoaneurysm.

Impression: Unremarkable right groin ultrasoun. No pesudoaneurysm.

Is there anyone can help on the CPT.

Thanks,
Dev


----------

